#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 16ο Συνέδριο Σκυροδέματος, Πάφος, 21~23.10.2009 - υλοποιήθηκε

## SMBD

---

----------


## sundance

dratsiox πήγες Κύπρο μόνο και μόνο για το συνέδριο? Ή τα βρήκες από αλλου?

----------


## Evan

άψογος kobaksev thanks

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ!Ήταν πολλα τα χιλιόμετρα...

----------


## kobaksev

Η πληροφορία και η γνώση πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη. Ο καθένας μας μόνο να κερδίσει έχει όταν μοιράζεται αυτά που έχει στα χέρια του. Αυτά προς παύση των ευχαριστιών. :Χαρούμενος:

----------

